
Simulating slow or laggy network connections in OS X - krosaen
http://barkingiguana.com/2009/12/04/simulating-slow-or-laggy-network-connections-in-os-x/
======
schrodingersCat
This is a nice trick for _quick and dirty_ prototyping, but I think most full
stack devs will need a solution that is more robust for testing

